# bee with white



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

never saw a honey bee like this ,, all of a sudden some of the girls are showing up with a white strip on them ,,, almost looks like some one is marking them ,, never saw any bees having that before ,,, yesterday was the first day that I saw it ,, tryed to get a pic but they do not walk in the hive they hit at the edge of the box on the bottom board and run in ,have tried but no luck


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Possibly robbing from another hive? I've seen lots of different color combinations on bees. In the spring I am always amazed at the variety of drones in some of my hives.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

White bees? Sounds like St. Rita's bees.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

They used to sell white bees, I do not remember what they were called. I want to say "starlite" but I do not really remember. Perhaps you have a new queen with a few genes from that line?


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

Terri said:


> They used to sell white bees, I do not remember what they were called. I want to say "starlite" but I do not really remember. Perhaps you have a new queen with a few genes from that line?


starline.


----------

